# Fostering Question



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a 6 month old GSD that I've had for 4 plus months.

I know that the "No Kill Shelter" has a new arrival GSD at approximately 10 weeks of age and was abandoned. The puppy had an abscess on it neck and this was dealt with by them. 

http://www.oahuspca.org

These are the folks. 

My wife works with a volunteer from there and was asked if we'd be interested in fostering. The answer to that is "In some ways, yes."

Their adoption fees are very high compared to getting a dog from the Humane Society Shelter. It seems that would cut down the potential adopters and we're not really looking for a permanent addition at this stage.

When fostering, do the prospective adopters come and look at the potential new family member at your home? 

Would having a foster dog while Lila is young adversely affect her development? This is a "puppy" and not an adult.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe that once she is healed and ready to be put up for adoption.........she will be adopted so fast your head will spin....I wouldn't worry about that at all. They will be avalanched with applications








You will have to ask your shelter how they work their fostering program...as far as where adopters meet dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppies usually get adopted fairly quick. 
While in your care, you should be responsible for the baby to learn manners and basic commands and housetraining.
When I fostered, we brought the dogs to adoption events held by the rescue, so potential adopters never came to my house. I'd rather bring a dog to the potential adopters home(home visit) and see how they would interact and the safety of the new home.
I did this a couple of times so the adopters dog and my foster could play(we intro'd them on neutral ground first) 
As long as you have rules and a crate for the pup, Lila should be fine, she should get the attention she always had and be fed first, etc.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

I left my number on their voice mail early yesterday afternoon. I'll probably hear from them today.

I'm not a big fan of the Humane Society but they have a hard job to do as a shelter. Took a young boxer puppy to them that I'd found and handed them $20. I told them to call me if no one took her and they were going to destroy her. Two days later I found the owner (a distant friend) but they'd already destroyed her.

At least these folks seem to be trying to save the animals.

Thanks for your replies.


----------

